# The Big List Of Sevens: SS.ORG's Guitar Database



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sevenstring.org - Guitar Database*

A while back I said I'd come up with a way to catalog all production sevens, in light of the thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/29071-compiling-list-all-sevens-v2-0-a.html

And so, the solution:

*I give you, the new Sevenstring database*!  It's BRAND NEW and right now mostly unpopulated. Here's the format, and I'll be ironing out the display and getting everything cleaned up over the next week or so. You can expand any listing using the + button on the left, and it will drop down the remaining details. *Clicking on any column header will sort the list by that column, and it's completely searchable.*

Important: Right now *Only myself, the mods, and forum MVP's can add guitars to the list*. I'm going to try (with the help of you guys) to get all the guitars in the original thread in there, and get as much information on them as accurate as possible. Later on, I'll open up additions to contributing members as well. There will be a thread at some point for additions and corrections. 

*Once you add a guitar, it goes into a moderation queue where I have to manually approve it (for now). So you won't see the guitar you just added in the list right away. * This is just a precaution in case I fucked something up and it's open to spam, and to prevent (eventually) new registrations/shady characters from adding invalid guitars to the list. 

"Y /F /T /P " Is Year, Frets, and then Tremolo/Pickguard. I realize the setup for that column is a little confusing, and am working on cleaning it up.

We needed a list of all of them, and a sticky thread just won't do, so here you go.  If you have current submissions please add them to the original thread, and as we get guitars added, at some point I'll say "Ok, we're done", and open things up for you guys to add any that we've missed, new guitars, etc, etc.

Let me know what you think, bugs, feedback, etc.


----------



## Michael (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it's awesome. 

It would be cool to have current going prices for each guitar too, IMO.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

This is awesome! Nice work, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

Michael said:


> I think it's awesome.
> 
> It would be cool to have current going prices for each guitar too, IMO.



That detail changes too much over time, and I want this to be a static list that doesn't need constant updating. Current prices are only "current" right now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

Added this:



> Once you add a guitar, it goes into a moderation queue where I have to manually approve it (for now). So you won't see the guitar you just added in the list right away. This is just a precaution in case I fucked something up and it's open to spam, and to prevent (eventually) new registrations/shady characters from adding invalid guitars to the list.



Just for clarity, to the first post.  Again that will change later on for VIPs, your adds will auto-approve. (I just need to work out how)


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

Also, any of you adding 'axes, I really, really appreciate it because otherwise I'd have to go through that whole list myself until my eyes bleed.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

Added axes. 

I can't add my arctic white RG 7620 just right yet. It is being reassembled. Will get some cool photos.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome, nice job


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

It's filling up! 

If you see any "No Photo" icons and can find a good picture of the guitar in question, please help us out by posting it up.


----------



## Krunch (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done.
and, have you thought about adding a column for available finishes?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 7, 2008)

neck wood type/joint would probably be another good thing to list


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

The columns are set (and not open to suggestion because, honestly, it's a LOT of work adding new ones). I picked what I thought were the most relevant to display - finishes can go in the details dropdown.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Feb 8, 2008)

looks great 

just a note the peavey predator 7 only has 22 frets not 24


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a mistake - Blackmachine B7 - 42 frets  - 24 I think


----------



## yevetz (Feb 12, 2008)

> Ibanez	HRG7	Basswood	Fixed	Rosewood	Dots



Body is mahagony


----------



## daos_27 (Mar 23, 2008)

YOU LEFT OUT THE FRAMUS STREETWALKER 7!!!


----------



## Ace Blackstone (Sep 3, 2008)

Does Jackson still offer the DK-7 with Trem.? Ace


----------



## Alan234 (Aug 19, 2009)

i might regret this since the brand is not very known and dont want it ruined xp

the Cort EVL Z47

very nice, fixed bridge with EMGS


----------



## srouth1960 (Nov 11, 2010)

Great site. Good work my friend.


----------



## Taylor11 (Feb 10, 2011)

Its simply awesome man..You have done a great job..


----------



## M2K (Feb 17, 2011)

Well done good sir. Thanks for your time and effort for that list.


----------



## Bill Brown (Apr 13, 2011)

That's awesome man!

I could only seem to find Schecters and Ibanez (and very _few_ of those too) while looking locally in shops. Nice to see all these other 7-strings.


----------



## theicon2125 (May 24, 2011)

On the ESP/LTD section you're missing the MH-417 and H-1007 and in the Schecter section you're missing the new Chris Garza signature


----------

